# My PSU got smoked, need advice please



## ghouse12311 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yesterday there was a voltage fluctuation near my area and my PSU got burnt..white smoke came out of it and some kind of oil was dripping from it. I was directly connecting the power supply and was not using a UPS. So please answer my following questions:

1. Buying a UPS will be enough to protect the PSU and other parts if same thing happens again? What will happen to the UPS if there is a voltage fluctuation?
2. Why is oil dripping from the PSU after it got burnt?
3. What can I do to avoid burning my PSU again apart from using a UPS?
4. Which UPS should I buy for my config?
5. How can a branded PSU like corsair just get f*****g burnt when there is voltage fluctuation and not shut down or something?

My config is in my siggy..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2013)

1. No, IMO. The UPS if present will overcome any voltage fluctuations and protect any hardware connected to it.
2. Maybe from a broken capacitor, although that is extremely rare, not sure though.
3. Apart from using a UPS, you can use MCB in you'r house which will trip on additional power.
4. APC 600 VA at Rs.2200
5. bad luck maybe 

did any other component got damaged?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 1. No, IMO. The UPS if present will overcome any voltage fluctuations and protect any hardware connected to it.
> 2. Maybe from a broken capacitor, although that is extremely rare, not sure though.
> 3. Apart from using a UPS, you can use MCB in you'r house which will trip on additional power.
> 4. APC 600 VA at Rs.2200
> ...



hey man thanks for replying..

can you tell me what is MCB?

not sure about other components...have to take tomorrow to the store from where i bought it...

do you think the will replace the PSU under warranty? bought my pc around 2 and a half months ago

will APC 600 VA will protect my PSU if there is voltage fluctuation?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2013)

they will replace the psu, although I'm not 100% sure if this comes under warranty.

MCB is that switch connected to main power input which get's tripped when there is any short circuit or excessive power draw. You's must already be having it, ask your parents. And yead, the USP will protec the PC against voltage fluctuations.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 11, 2013)

My Corsair GS500 was also smoked a few months ago. But the dealer got the mobo and the PSU replaced. You know 1 thing, it was replaced by a GS600 ...


----------



## Myth (Mar 12, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> My Corsair GS500 was also smoked a few months ago. But the dealer got the mobo and the PSU replaced. You know 1 thing, it was replaced by a GS600 ...



Great. We could use a little more detail regarding this matter.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 12, 2013)

It will be covered under warranty. I request regular TDF guys to keep a track on GS series complaints. As of now, I am sticking to recommending CM GX450 as a choice for psu in that range.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 13, 2013)

i went to the store yesterday and they said that the PSU will be replaced under warranty and i will get a new one on saturday but i dont my PSU blowing up again...so what should i do?

also the APC 600VA UPS is available for Rs 2100...will that me enough for my config?
should i use a stabilizer also? what else can i do prevent my PSU from blowing up?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2013)

just get an APC 600VA UPS. its more than enough for your rig. APCs are rock solid in protection against voltage fluctuations... 

but severe voltage spikes can get the best of any fail-safe equipment. 

as harshil said, MCBs [Miniature Circuit Breakers] should be installed near your house's main power supply. They act like fuses.


----------



## Myth (Mar 13, 2013)

I havent heard much complaints about the corsair GS series (or maybe I didnt look in the right places), so unsure about how common this problem is. 

Is it possible to get a credit note ? This way you can go back to the dealer and opt for something else like a seasonic or cm GX450  as The Sorcerer suggested. 
Or opt for a higher model with extra cash.

Take the APC. As anirbandd said, it provides great support service and very decent protection against fluctuation.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 13, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> just get an APC 600VA UPS. its more than enough for your rig. APCs are rock solid in protection against voltage fluctuations...
> 
> but severe voltage spikes can get the best of any fail-safe equipment.
> 
> as harshil said, MCBs [Miniature Circuit Breakers] should be installed near your house's main power supply. They act like fuses.


will buy the APC UPS this saturday...as for MCB's, something like that is already installed at my home which will turn off the main power supply if something goes wrong but it didn't work this time....have to get it checked



Myth said:


> I havent heard much complaints about the corsair GS series (or maybe I didnt look in the right places), so unsure about how common this problem is.
> 
> Is it possible to get a credit note ? This way you can go back to the dealer and opt for something else like a seasonic or cm GX450  as The Sorcerer suggested.
> Or opt for a higher model with extra cash.
> ...



i have not asked the dealer this but if anything goes wrong again with the 2nd cx430 i will get another one like gx450

also should I also use a Voltage Stabilizer with the UPS or only UPS is enough?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> will buy the APC UPS this saturday...as for MCB's, something like that is already installed at my home which will turn off the main power supply if something goes wrong but it didn't work this time....have to get it checked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

U need not use any stabilizer with UPS.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2013)

UPS is meant to serve as standalone power conditioners. Stabilizers are not suggested for UPS.
unnecessary use of stabilizers will lead to increase power consumption and may even lead to over heating/fire.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 13, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> UPS is meant to serve as standalone power conditioners. Stabilizers are not suggested for UPS.
> unnecessary use of stabilizers will lead to increase power consumption and may even lead to over heating/fire.



ok then i will stick with UPS only...also how much backup will i get if both cpu and gpu are under full load with APC 600VA?


----------

